# Some Pics from my collection



## Mallardbreath (Dec 7, 2007)

Cool!


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Looks like my archery workroom before I moved and my wife make me throw away my 20+ old bows I kept over the years. I did keep 6 of my best pre 2000 bows and brought them to AZ. I am now down to only 3 old bows plus my two that I shoot, so I am getting there. Good luck. I called it my love of old bows that I had shot and loved. My wife called it a form of hoarding.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

nice to see some more archer`s with old bows ,my wife wants me to clean house too on my old archery stuff of the past and I just don`t want to part with those old compounds or gear yet ! I will need a big casket cause I am take`n them with me !


----------



## georgiaarts (Sep 30, 2016)

Wow, that's quite an impressive collection! When did you start collecting?


----------



## Tom Hoffman (Nov 30, 2016)

*New Member Old Bows...*

I'm new here, so my initial interest is some what historical. I have a limited small collection of old bows from the 60's. My first one bought when I got home from VietNam in 69' is this aluminum recurve. I have 3 or 4 others all pretty primitive. I am embarking on scratch making some Reflex/Deflex laminated Bows for my Grand Kids, bamboo arrows too.

Cheers 

Tom...


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey Tom,
I don't know if you have tried to string that aluminum bow lately but if was me I would hang it on the wall as is. They are notorious of crystallizing & becoming brittle & blowing up like a hand grenade, so I would be careful with it.


----------



## Tom Hoffman (Nov 30, 2016)

Yes, I received an new Flemish twist string a while ago, strung it up and shot it with my Grand son. Worked just like it use to. its right at 50 lbs and shoots a 34" bamboo arrow with 7" old English fletching quite well. I am going take it with me to Yuma this winter and shoot in their indoor ranges to get a little arm, shoulder and back strength back.


----------



## toxoph (Mar 24, 2005)

Tom, I have one of those too along with about 7 other aluminum bows, its called an Ivanhoe. I agree with KB, I wouldnt string it. Another maker of alum bows, Groves, had several break which caused damage to the shooter. As with ALL old bows, never use modern string materials, dacron only.


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

georgiaarts said:


> Wow, that's quite an impressive collection! When did you start collecting?


Probably about 2000. I was in med. school and discovered ebay. I first started seriously shooting in the mid 80s so the only thing I could afford was a used Golden Eagle my dad got me. The older bows I collected were the ones I used to dream about being to get. 15 years later it was easy to find them and pick them up for a steal on ebay.


----------



## SantoshBobade9 (Aug 16, 2016)

amazing it was a very nice looking bow. Does anyone have a pic of it they would like to share? Thanks.


----------



## comprar (Nov 9, 2015)

wow, great collection!


----------

